
Lying Google advertising, or Google uses Adblock in its ads - shooper
http://themilehighview.wordpress.com/2013/11/19/lying-google-advertising-or-google-uses-adblock-in-its-ads?lk
======
VikingCoder
It's not like this is hard to check. Set the custom date range, and do the
query yourself:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=oldest+sweet+shop+near+mochi...](https://www.google.com/search?q=oldest+sweet+shop+near+mochi+gate+lahore&tbs=cdr%3A1%2Ccd_min%3A%2Ccd_max%3A10%2F23%2F2013)

No ads shown. If you want to be sensationalist, then please start by trying to
be accurate.

~~~
powertower
What about the other 99.999999999995% of search queries?

I think the OP's point is they are mis-representing what they are offering.

~~~
eli
"pizza" is whole different _kind_ of query than the one shown in the ad. "Best
toy store near dupont circle" has no ads.

The worst you could accuse them of is picking a type of query that doesn't
usually have ads. I don't think that's lying.

~~~
powertower
I'm not sure how I'm going to convince you that Google's business model
revolves around monetization of search results and showing ads.

But if I did, you'd see that any search query to Google is nothing more than a
potential ad space.

For your search query examples, it's not a matter of if, it's a matter of
when.

~~~
VikingCoder
You're missing the biggest part of the whole equation:

Google shows ads, because by every metric Google knows how to throw at it,
people who search on Google WANT to see those ads.

Google tries very hard to show only high-quality ads. That's a win-win-win.
It's good for the users who find what they're looking for, it's good for the
businesses who get a sale, and it's good for Google.

It's like you're pissed there are ADS in the YELLOW PAGES.

Yes, AT&T would list businesses with a vanilla entry, or a business could pay
to show up a bit more prominently. The difference is, AT&T didn't give a crap
about whether people found what they were looking for, or how high quality the
ads were. It wasn't really their fault, there was no feedback loop.

Google, fundamentally, is the largest feedback loop ever invented. Every human
who uses it teaches Google how to help other humans find what they're looking
for. A lot of the time, ads are the most relevant result.

~~~
powertower
> people who search on Google WANT to see those ads.

I doubt that very much.

> A lot of the time, ads are the most relevant result.

And there I though search results were supposed to be relavant - and that's
why people started using Google.

The normal CTR is now about 0.2 or 0.3 percent? That kind of contradicts what
you are saying.

~~~
VikingCoder
> And there I though search results were supposed to be relavant [sic]

Google loses, if the ads aren't relevant. They KNOW that. More than you
realize.

> The normal CTR is now about 0.2 or 0.3 percent? That kind of contradicts
> what you are saying.

What's the CTR on organic results? Telling us the CTR on ads by itself tells
us exactly nothing.

------
jmsduran
If you take the original idea of the search shown in the ad, and reformat it
to look like a rather ordinary search query, you get this:

[https://www.google.com/#q=biggest+candy+store+near+Austin%2C...](https://www.google.com/#q=biggest+candy+store+near+Austin%2C+TX)

Not using ad-block, you can see some of the ads OP is referring to.

------
ColinDabritz
I wonder how this affected the value of buying ads for the keywords used in
the google campaign...

Currently it appears there are 'no ads' there, but could there be if you
bought keyword ads?

------
kissickas
Is the image displayed just an ancient one? I forgot about that sidebar on the
right, and I can't replicate that or get the black bar on the top outside of
Google Translate.

------
ithkuil
I've tried "oldest pub in limerick" and it gives me no ads, but it has a
google map box on the right side, not sure if it counted as an ad.

~~~
calciphus
The right-hand side stuff isn't available in most countries yet, so it likely
wouldn't have shown up in a real-world use.

